# Slave-ID vom Modbus Slave einstellen



## senmeis (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

welche Motheden werden normaleweise verwendet, um Slave-ID vom Modbus Slave einzustellen? Was ist wenn hardwaremäßige Einstellung nicht möglich ist (ohne Schalter)?

MfG
Senmeis


----------



## erdmann (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

zum Beispiel über ein Bediendisplay des Gerätes. Wird so gemacht bei italienischen KM- Reglern von EVKO oder Carel oder auch bei Jumo Dicon.
Oder über eine Programmierschnittstelle. Z.B. bei Met-One Partikelzählern.


----------



## senmeis (13 Juli 2010)

Ist es üblich, den Slave-ID über Modbus selbst einzustellen? D.h. das Gerät hat im Einstellungsmodus einen bestimmten Slave-ID und eine feste Baudrate und ist konfigurierbar. Man kann das Gerät z.B. mit FC 06 einstellen.

MfG
Senmeis


----------



## erdmann (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

üblich ist das nicht. Mir ist bis jetzt noch kein Gerät dieser Art untergekommen. Es wäre schon möglich, z.B. über die Broadcast- Adresse (Adresse 0). Jeder Modbus- Slave soll nach Spec. Schreibzugriffe auf Broadcast ausführen ohne Quittung.

Setzt voraus, dass die Slave-ID als schreibbares Holding-Register ausgeführt ist.

Man bräuchte dann noch ein Tool, mit dem man die ID in den Slave schreibt. Also einen kleinen Modbus- Master.

Nicht unüblich ist das Einstellen der Slave-ID dagegen beim MBus. 

mfg


----------

